# Rocky Fork Creek Pics



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a few pics of Rocky Fork Creek in southern Ohio. The landscape was breathtaking. Im a pretty diehard fisherman but even I put the rods down to take in some of the landscape. We did fish, but the fish weren't too happy about us being there. We ended up catching a few dinker smallies, rockbass, channel cats, and a drum. Nothing we could have caught would have been as epic as the landscape. I figured I'd share the pics with some of you guys who haven't floated it yet, live too far away to float it, etc. Here they are enjoy.....


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone leave a flag?



















MR. CHANNEL CAT himself. Pulling a channel cat in on a spinnerbait.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice pics.. looks beautiful. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't been down that way in a long time....those pictures are telling me that I need to get back down there! Awesome that there is water in it during this time of year. You ever fish the chutes down past the confluence?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope we havent been brave enough to do the chutes yet. Sot yaks plus class 3 rapids plus a thousand dollars in gear equals disaster. 

Neil I beleive I still owe you a trip.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Here are some more pics. Most of mine were bad from lens fog.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

And that was the second channel caught on that spinner bait in 3 days.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

These are the pictures for the brochure of our new kayak fishing guide service. Most of the kayaking trips will be done on this stretch of creek and will be very affordable. We will be doing guided trips every day that the creek is floatable. We just want to give everyone out there a chance to fish this creek and will only charge what we need for gas and supplies. There will also be other guided floats on any other secret honey holes we can weasel out of OGF. 

Disclaimer
"Contents of this post are for entertainment proposes only and do not depict an actual business or business plans. Anyone offended by this post or contents of this thread need to chill out"


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Now I got to try that lake look great to me .


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet pictures!

Really have to check that out but all I am interested in is getting back to the truck.

Don't fear the class 3 stuff, just do it after securing everything.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome pics, reminds me of natural bridge and Hocking Hills. A float at a place like that doesn't need fish to make it a great day.

I WANT that house!

I'd be interested in a guided trip, but it will have to wait till next year, work is kickin' my butt!


----------

